# invece



## Schenker

Hola. ¿"Invece" puede significar en alguna circunstancia "en vez" o nunca?


----------



## irene.acler

"Invece", así sin más contexto, yo lo traduciría por "en lugar de", "en vez de". 
Pero, ¿tienes una frase concreta?


----------



## gatogab

invece no = en vez no
gg


----------



## Neuromante

Podría ser "En cambio"

"En vez no" creo que no es posible decirlo.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Podría ser "En cambio"
> 
> "En vez no" creo que no es posible decirlo.


 
Perchè?
Saluti.
gatogab


----------



## Neuromante

Por que son solo tres palabras puesta seguidas sin ninguna relación entre sí. No siginifica nada. La construcción más aproximada sería:
"En vez de XX" + "Lo que corresponda"

Donde la primera mitad es lo que se niega y la segunda lo que se afirma.


----------



## habaname

Ciao a tutti,

invece puè significare a volte "en vez", "en cambio", "de lo contrario...", ma come al solito, dipende dal contesto e dalla parte de la frase. "En vez no", invece ;-), non si dice in spagnolo.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Por que son solo tres palabras puesta seguidas sin ninguna relación entre sí. No siginifica nada. La construcción más aproximada sería:
> "En vez de XX" + "Lo que corresponda"
> 
> Donde la primera mitad es lo que se niega y la segunda lo que se afirma.


A ver:
*"Pensabo incontrar una brutta giornata, invece c'era un bel sole"*
Pensé encontrar un día feo, en vez habia un lindo sol.
Pensé encontrar un día feo, en cambio había un lindo sol.
Si entendi bien tu sistema algebraico, ¿está mejor el "invece" así?
Gracias.
gg


----------



## irene.acler

En realidad lo que dice gatogab, es posible, por lo menos en italiano:

_Pensavo di trovare un giorno di pioggia, *invece no*, c'era il so_le.

En español ¿cómo se diría esto?


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Yo diría "sin embargo": Pensábamos que iba a hacer mal día, (pero) sin embargo había sol"

Si quieres usar "en vez de", es algo más rebuscado, sería algo así como "Pensábamos que iba a hacer mal día, y en vez de eso, hacía sol", que es correcta pero algo extraña (al menos para mí).

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## gatogab

irene.acler said:


> En realidad lo que dice gatogab, es posible, por lo menos en italiano:
> 
> _Pensavo di trovare un giorno di pioggia, *invece no*, c'era il so_le.
> 
> En español ¿cómo se diría esto?


Hola Irene,
Es precisamente este el problema que se me creó.
En Italiano no parece mal. 'En cambio' (invece) en español la cosa cambia. Así va pareciendo.
Abrazos
gatogab


----------



## krolaina

irene.acler said:


> En realidad lo que dice gatogab, es posible, por lo menos en italiano:
> 
> _Pensavo di trovare un giorno di pioggia, *invece no*, c'era il so_le.
> 
> En español ¿cómo se diría esto?


 
Estoy de acuerdo con Antpax. En vez de eso, en lugar de eso...


----------



## gatogab

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Yo diría "sin embargo": Pensábamos que iba a hacer mal día, (pero) sin embargo había sol"
> 
> Si quieres usar "en vez de", es algo más rebuscado, sería algo así como "Pensábamos que iba a hacer mal día, y en vez de eso, hacía sol", que es correcta pero algo extraña (al menos para mí).
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


*sin embargo* = comunque, nonostante 
gg​


----------



## Dudu678

_En vez no_ no se puede utilizar, es incorrecto. _Sin embargo, en cambio_, _por el contrario_ son fórmulas correctas.

Otro uso de _invece_ que tampoco es traducible por "en vez de" sería:

_Tutto era a posto, invece. / Invece tutto era a posto.

_Como contraposición a una oración anterior que hiciera pensar que todo sería un desastre.


----------



## Neuromante

Es que "En vez" e "Invece" no significan lo mismo.


----------



## Dudu678

Neuromante said:


> Es que "En vez" e "Invece" no significan lo mismo.


No siempre, pero a veces sí.


irene.acler said:


> "Invece", así sin más contexto, yo lo traduciría por "en lugar de", "en vez de".


_Enrico, *invece* di fare__ la passeggiata di tutte le mattine, andò a bottega.
Enrique, *en vez* de dar el paseo de todas las mañanas, fue al taller.

_Y ese es precisamente el tema que se discute. A veces se puede traducir así y otras veces no.


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, pero no entiendo una cosa.
Pongamos por caso la frase _Pensavo di trovare un giorno di pioggia, *invece no*_.
¿En español existe una expresión para expresar ese "invece no" sin más, sin tener que decir que hace sol? ¿O es necesario añadir algo después del "sin embargo"?

Otra cosa. ¿Podríais poner un ejemplo en el que se use "en vez de" en el caso en que no corresponda al "invece" italiano, por favor?


----------



## Dudu678

_... y resultó que no (fue así).
... y me equivoqué totalmente.
... y sucedió todo lo contrario._
etcétera.

No creo que haya ningún uso de "_en vez de_" que no se pueda traducir con _"invece di"_. Que alguien me corrija si me equivoco, por favor.


----------



## Neuromante

"En vez de" yo lo entiendo básicamente como "en lugar de (algo)" y a partir de ahí, lo que mejor cace en italiano para cada caso. Con el ejemplo de Dudu:

_Enrico, *invece* di fare la passeggiata di tutte le mattine, andò a bottega.
Enrique, *en lugar* de dar el paseo de todas las mañanas, fue al taller_

Irene, ese "Invece no" por el qué preguntas corresponde, entre otras posibilidades al "(Y) en cambio no" que proponía al principio, pero con esa "Y" que he añadido.


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, muchas gracias Neuromante y Dudu, ahora entiendo.


----------

